# burning smell rear drum brake



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

90 sentra, I noticed a burning smell this morning when I got to work coming from the drivers side rear wheel area, smelled like the drum brake was not fully released or something, no odor from pass. side, Got the same smell when I got home from work same wheel also, I replaced the brake shoes about 8K ago, What might be causing this? Thanks for any help,

TONY


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

try lifting the car up and turning the wheel if you feel alot of resistance take the drum off and turn the self adjuster just enough to free the drum up. dont turn it too much or your brake pedal will go spongy because the pads are too far away from the drum to catch.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like the E-brake is not fuly releasing on that side, and is giving you extra wear the brake shoes.
That was the biggest reason why I decided to do my rear disc brake conversion. I found that even if you grease all the new hardware, and install new springs that the rear brakes would not fully release, because the brake cables had a little extra friction. I even tried oiling up the cables, but with dissapointing results. I came to the conclusion that new E-brake cables were needed (which is part of the rear drum plate), so I did the rear brake conversion.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

jacked up the car yesterday and spun the wheel. it would hardly turn, pulled the drum and didn't see anything wrong, the handbrake is releasing, took the adjuster out and greased it bringing it to it's full closed ( shortest) position, put the drum back on and it spun easy, adjusted the clearance from the rear so the shoes barely touch the drum and it seems fine now, thanks for the replies


----------



## insane_drifterz (Sep 17, 2007)

hi i have a 1988 200sx and it wont start it was idling one day then just died like some 1 turned the key off its getting spark but like its not getting fuel fuel pump is good


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you should start a new thread for your question if you haven't done so allready, if no one else reads my post no one will see your question


----------

